# Solution manual for Operations Research (H.TAHA)



## halawanii (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو التكرم بمساعدتى لايجاد solution manual للكتاب العظيم Operations research 8th 
ed للمؤلف Hamdy A.Taha. و الذى اعتقد انه بالغ الاهمية لكل طلبة الهندسة الصناعية.
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## zidaan (30 نوفمبر 2009)

انا انشاء الله عندي جزء من حلول المسائل لكل فصل ولكن ليس للنسخة الثامنة


----------



## halawanii (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا يوجد اختلاف كبير*

I hope you have those answers as soft copy so every body can share

and i don't think there are big differences between 8th edition of past ones ​


----------



## ukr80 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## tamer_kilany (8 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanxx


----------



## im2ae2 (8 فبراير 2010)

طيب لو تكرمت انا عايز الاصدار 8 من الكتاب الدكتور حمدى طه
ممكن تبعتهولى على الاميل بتاعى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## hazimsadouni (20 فبراير 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RyanAttiyeh (23 فبراير 2010)

*ryan*

hey guys where is this solution manual?


----------



## H.BTOUSH (24 فبراير 2010)

where is the manual solution plz,,,,,?????


----------



## H.BTOUSH (24 فبراير 2010)

how i can get da manual solution plz help me ya jma3a


----------



## eng FI eng (31 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## مفسر (31 مارس 2010)

ممكن نسخه من Solution manual for the operation resersh


----------



## ammartaha (24 أبريل 2010)

اريد كتاب بحوث العمليلت لحمدي طه


----------



## ammartaha (24 أبريل 2010)

I want the Book!


----------



## yousuf421 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

يااخوان اللي عنده المانيول سليوشن بلييييز بليييييييز يرسله لي محتاجه ضرووووووري

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## omdasport (14 أكتوبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## white_falcon (27 أكتوبر 2010)

:55:ارجو رفع الكتاب الاساسي


----------



## hmaied2009 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

salam 
see this link 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174167.html


----------



## noora777 (30 يناير 2011)

مرحبا انا من الامارات وابغي انزل المستند بس مااعرف كيف ممكن اتخبرني طريقة؟


----------



## reem reem (25 مارس 2011)

بليز ابغى حل هالكتاب operations reserch application and algorithms by wayne l.winston او الكتاب الثاني كتاب حمدي طاها


----------



## doa1991 (18 أبريل 2011)

can i have a * solution manual Operations research 8th ed. Hamdy A.Taha plz*


----------



## eng-hym (21 أبريل 2011)

ياريت اللي عنده حلول هذا الكتاب محتاجته ضروري جداااااااا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## tik_tak (22 أبريل 2011)

رابط السلوشن في هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t259849.html


----------



## ashraf64 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

اين الرابط


----------



## ستارمطلك (6 أكتوبر 2012)

رجاء جدا محتاج ارجو ارسالها لي او تحميلها على رابط


----------

